# Installing LAN driver after install

## computerguy2120

I was hesitant to post this issue, but i have searched everywhere and cannot seem to solve my issue. During the Install using the livecd minimal install, my lan card (Realtek 8111E LAN) worked fine, after configuring the kernel using the following selection as research mentioned.

 Device Drivers  --->

     Network device suport -->

        [*] Network device support

        Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  ---> 

           <*> Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support

After compile and reboot i get this:

bringing up interface lo

* 127.0.0.1/8

* dhcp...

*   running dhcpcd....

dhcpcd[15947]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[15947] lo: unknown hardware family

dhcpcd[15947] lo: needs client id to configure

It proceeds to time out, when i run ifconfig eth0 is not listed:

I have been trying to solve this issue for days! please help!

----------

## Jaglover

computerguy2120,

welcome to Gentoo!

You can boot from CD again, lspci -k will show what driver is working. Or you can go to http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## computerguy2120

Thanks!! I did as you suggested, and it looks as if the correct driver is installed in the kernel

 the command lspci -k returns the following result:

04:00.0 

Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co,. Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

Subsystem: ASUSTek Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard [Realtek RTL811E] 

Kernel driver in use: r8169

Kernel modules: r8169

as far as i can tell i have the same driver compiled in the Kernel.

What should be my next step?

----------

## Jaglover

Google gave this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1789320

What is the PCI-ID of your NIC?

----------

## Chris W

Running DHCP on the loopback device is all wrong.  What does you /etc/conf.d/net look like?

Do you see an interface other than lo in:

```
# ifconfig -a
```

----------

